# Zeus' new home!



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Yesterday I bought a 5.5 gallon, marineland penguin 100 filter, marineland stealth 50 visi-therm, gravel, cleaned and set it up. Today I bought 2 more anubias nana and some brazilian pennywort. 

This evening I added Zeus and he seems incredibly happy! He loves the current. He will do 15 or 20 minutes in it, then take a nap under a leaf, then go back to the current. I had to add a deflector on the filter outlet and add some sponge to the inlet. He was getting blown around the tank at first.

The tank:









Zeus loving the new digs!


















I am not going to cycle the tank, since he is already in it. I will do weekly 100% water changes. After about 4-5 months the bio wheel on the filter will be cycled regardless of the full water changes. At tha point I will probably add 3 cories or 6 cherry shrimp. Yes it's overstocked, but I'll be on top of it, and it will be densly planted by then


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice tank!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Great looking tank. I bet Zeus is very happy in his new digs!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks! I think I'm going to pick up some dwarf baby tears next to carpet part of the bottom with. Big Al's by me has some very nice ones.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Love the tank!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

It looks awesome!!


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Very nice tank, and great looking plants! Just a question, for live plants, what wattage is suitable for them to thrive per gallon?


----------



## Philip The Fish (Apr 25, 2009)

aw he looks so happy  he also looks a little like my Akiyo <3


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Scienceluvr8 said:


> Very nice tank, and great looking plants! Just a question, for live plants, what wattage is suitable for them to thrive per gallon?



Thanks for the kind words everyone. Plant's vary on the light requirements from 1.5-5 watts per gallon, some also require CO2 infusion. the plants I have can all thrive in low light, I have 7.3 watt's per gallon because the tank is small, so the plants should do very well. Noting i have requires CO2 either. Adding Co2 you really need to keep an eye on water hardness, which I do not feel like dealing with.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

oops.. double post.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow!!! Awesome tank!!!!!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

thanks, and to answer your question form the other thread, I got the drift wood out of a bin at petland.


----------



## Frank Broughton (Jun 25, 2009)

neenjar, nice pictures! May I ask, what camera make and model did you use to take the pictures with?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Frank Broughton said:


> neenjar, nice pictures! May I ask, what camera make and model did you use to take the pictures with?


Thank you. It is an olympus 500uz 6 mega pixel. nothing too fancy, but takes decent pics.

There are also a few tricks to getting good fish and tank shots.

1) turn off all lights but tank light.

2) for whole tank shots use a tripod and a timer. (better dslr's do not need this, mine is just a regular digicam)

3) for fish shots, get close to glass and angle at least 30 degrees down away form the tank light


----------



## NetGeek (Jun 8, 2009)

Beauty of a tank. Zeus looks very happy, he is one very lucky fish to have such a wonderful owner!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Very nice tank. He looks super happy.


----------



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

love it, as always!


----------

